# Info on Berthoud Pass?



## allgood (Jun 9, 2004)

I am a newbie to backcountry skiing and I am looking for any info on Berthoud Pass. I wanted to find out any recommendations on where to ski or if there are any hazards to watch out for. I do not have any avalance safety gear and I am planning on hiking a few of the old ski runs this Sat or Sun. Any info would be appreciated.

Adam


----------



## marcysiak (Nov 5, 2004)

*berthoud pass*

I've skied most of the BC terrain on Berthoud and my fave is Current Creek. I suggest the "Skiing Colorado's Backcountry" book as a guide that also has avy danger info. Never assume it is safe. Be sure. Current Creek is the first pull-out on the Winter Park side of the pass. Lots of terrain, most is safe, NOT ALL. Be careful, carry rescue gear and KNOW HOW TO USE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

ummm, are you serious? New to BC, no gear, and it sounds like you are by yourself this weekend.... Sure why not. The east side is the only side for you then, about a 20 to 25 degree pitch. That is it, and you crazy to think of anything else. 

You should go to loveland pass. That place is like a ski area, and full of folks with no gear, but if you stick to the main "runs" you'll be fine, and maybe even hook up with someone.

Don't go getting any bad habits because you had no problems in the BC without any gear. It's like foreplay... it always leads to sex, with or without a condom, and then boom, your life is over because you have an std and a kid. Make sure you are prepared, so we don't have say someday, "should have worn a rubber dude." You are a guy right?


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

I just read my post...when I say east side, I mean right what you can see running directly into the parking lot, not the entire thing.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

There have already been slides at Berthod this year. I wouldn't suggest going there with out at the very least someone who knows what slopes are and are not prone to slides. http://www.geosurvey.state.co.us/avalanche/view_reports.asp?area=1&nav=last


----------



## PiToN (Jun 15, 2004)

And......

PLLLLLLLLLLLLEASE don't posthole the skin track.

I still can't figure out why boot packers feel that postholing a skin track is not a violation of bc etiquette. Have the correct gear before you go!!!!!!!!

Respect those who use this for access. Step to the side and post hole away.

PiToN


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

Howlie, looking to make turns with you up at berthoud. Don't tell me that school stuff has you busy. Give me a call 303-499-6988 or call Danielle and leave a message. -- Dan


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Friends of Berthoud Pass
P.O. Box 48063
Denver, CO 80204
[email protected]
www.berthoudpass.org


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Dan- Does Danielle know she is your personel assistant. How do I get one. I will call you soon, and yes, school is getting in the way, but I can make time, when the snow is good. I am thinking Wolf Creek area around Thanksgiving...maybe the weekend or Monday, Tuesday just before Turkey day.....Keep that in mind.. keep an eye on the snow. I want to go where the snow is......Thigh deep two weeks ago in Jackson.

Good to hear from you, and I will talk to you soon.

eric


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Eric - I'm heading up tomorrow, Sunday, & Monday if you've got the time. Call me. 

Mark


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

allgood said:


> I am a newbie to backcountry skiing and I am looking for any info on Berthoud Pass. I wanted to find out any recommendations on where to ski or if there are any hazards to watch out for. I do not have any avalance safety gear and I am planning on hiking a few of the old ski runs this Sat or Sun. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Adam


First off get the avy gear and read a book on avalanche safety. If you can't do these two little things than you just don't belong out there. Patroller Supplyhas good deals on avy gear. Bruce Trempers book staying alive is an easy read and should give you some basic knowledge. 
Second, assuming you are going to somewhat ingnore the first, if you do go to Berthoud, stay in the old ski area. Most of the runs there have seen lots of skier compaction and are pretty safe.
Once you get the gear, try to take an avy course or at least hook up with some people up there that know what they are doing. It is real easy to drive up and meet people at the pass to hang with. 
The BC is fun, but it has it's hazards that you need to learn to avoid.


----------

